# Snorkel Bob's



## LODISCOLEE (Jul 29, 2009)

I am going to need to rent a mask and snorkel for myself and the GF to see all the wonders off the Island - is Snokel Bob's the best route ??  Seems like a deal to me - I know alot of you most likley have your own and I did a long time ago but living in Chicago I didnt have much of a need so out they went.

I am looking at the split level for $25 for the week each or should I go ahead and upgrade to the better mask for $35 each for the week  - I am already leaning toward the upgrade - so push me if you think I should.

Or if anyone has any other ideas please feel free to let me know.

Thanks,Lee


----------



## Luanne (Jul 29, 2009)

Which island(s) will you be on?

Dd rented from Snorkel Bob's on the Big Island for $9.00/week.  She didn't feel the need to upgrade and did just fine with what she got.  There are several other places to rent, but I have no personal experience with any of them.

The rest of us all own masks and snorkels (we use water shoes instead of fins).  We only use them when we go to Hawaii, which is about every other year, but they've paid for themselves over time.  If you think you'll be using them again, I'd invest in your own equipment.


----------



## post-it (Jul 29, 2009)

We've rented from them a few trips.  You'll be fine there, they have all sizes available.  Rented boogie boards and chairs there as well.


----------



## thheath (Jul 29, 2009)

They have loads of equipment so unless it's cheaper I don't see the need to reserve beforehand.  Why not go there and check the equipment out first before you commit to paying $10 extra?  If you're visiting Kauai the economy has tanked here so look for deals and ALWAYS ask for a discount.


----------



## LODISCOLEE (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Luanne,

Sorry about that - we will be on Kauai for the week then 3 days in Oahu - per the SB web site we can return to different islands so I was thinking of getting from Sat to the following Sun - might have to pay for the extra day but then we can use on Oahu also.

Do you think it would be worth it to get the whole FIN/Snorkel/Mask set or just the mask ?? - we have water shoes already and have been thinkin of taking them along.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jul 29, 2009)

I would just buy my own prior to leaving for Hawaii or go to a store in Hawaii and purchase your own mask and fins.  That way you can make sure the mask fits and won't leak.  Last time I rented from Snorkel Bob's, (in Maui) the mask leaked and they told me it was my fault.


----------



## post-it (Jul 29, 2009)

From our experience when we didn't have fins we wish we did.  I would rent the whole package.  You may want to bring over a mesh laundry bag with you to lug all the sets around.  We also purchased a plastic case that ties around your waste to keep keys, etc. in from a Sports Chalet on the main land.


----------



## LODISCOLEE (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Glenda and thheath   -  I will keep the boogy boards and chairs in mind - we are going to see what the condo has to use if any first.  I will take that advise about the discount question - NEVER hurts to ask ( unless they smack you !!  )


----------



## Luanne (Jul 29, 2009)

LODISCOLEE said:


> Hi Luanne,
> 
> Sorry about that - we will be on Kauai for the week then 3 days in Oahu - per the SB web site we can return to different islands so I was thinking of getting from Sat to the following Sun - might have to pay for the extra day but then we can use on Oahu also.
> 
> Do you think it would be worth it to get the whole FIN/Snorkel/Mask set or just the mask ?? - we have water shoes already and have been thinkin of taking them along.



Reason I asked about multiple islands is that I do know you can rent through Snorkel Bob on one island and return at another.  I don't know if other companies allow this.

You need the mask AND snorkel, not just the mask (as I'm sure you know).  And I'm pretty sure that all of their rentals automatically include the fins.  My dd didn't use hers, she used the water shoes because where we were snorkeling it was easier to get in and out with the shoes rather than the fins.

I was only thinking that if you end up buying, you might only need to buy the mask and snorkel.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 29, 2009)

We have our own mask and snorkel, and rent fins because they are too large to pack in carry-ons.  We use both Snorkel Bobs and Boss Frogs and have had good service with both.  I am picky about snorkels, because I don't want something in my mouth that has been in hundreds of other mouths, so we don't rent those.  

I strongly encourage you to use fins and not just water shoes.  Fins help you float, and they make it much easier to get around.  Especially if you have to swim against a current, you will be much more effective with fins.  

It is harder to enter the water with your fins on.  A good way to do it is to put your mask and snorkel on and then wade in until you are waist deep - then put your fins on.  I also wear a pair of thin, cotton low-top socks under my fins to prevent chaffing.  

If this is your first time, practice in the resort pool until you are really comfortable with the equipment, BEFORE you go in the ocean.  This includes putting your fins on in the water.  If you have any equipment problems in the pool, take your equipment back to the snorkel shop and get help or exchange it, before you go in the ocean.

Also - if you are not a strong swimmer or you have trouble floating, rent a floatation device, too.  Lots of people wear them and you will be much more secure in the water and able to concentrate on snorkeling.

HAVE FUN!


----------



## Henry M. (Jul 29, 2009)

I would go to Costco and buy a mask/fin/snorkel package. It will cost arounf $30 or so.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 29, 2009)

emuyshondt said:


> I would go to Costco and buy a mask/fin/snorkel package. It will cost arounf $30 or so.



Personally I wouldn't buy anything that I couldn't try on first.  The price might be right, but what about the fit?


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 29, 2009)

In scuba diving, the number one issue when obtaining gear is comfort and fit. 

Mask, fins & snorkel are considered personal gear and is something you usually want to own.    I've been with my wife for a very long time and she doesn't have much interest in owning her stuff & is usually just fine with the rental fins & masks.   

"I" am the opposite and have a high expectation of what I want to use.  I will spend hours and hours diving (scuba & snorkeling) on a trip to Hawaii and I'm not happy if the fins aren't what I'm expecting.  I have a pair of relatively light fins which travel well and serve me very well.

Everyone is different and you just have to know what your expectations are, and act accordingly.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Couple years ago*

We rented from them and it was great.  I can't remember what it was exactly but they even did something special for us and charged us a little less.  We were all happy with their equipment, service, convenience.  I would rent again from them anytime.
Bart


----------



## ricoba (Jul 29, 2009)

We have rented from Snorkel Bob's twice.  First on the BI and then on Oahu.  We had a problem with a mask on the BI and they corrected it right away.  No problem on Oahu.  I would give them a thumbs up!


----------



## thheath (Jul 29, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> We have our own mask and snorkel, and rent fins because they are too large to pack in carry-ons.  We use both Snorkel Bobs and Boss Frogs and have had good service with both.  I am picky about snorkels, because I don't want something in my mouth that has been in hundreds of other mouths, so we don't rent those.
> 
> I strongly encourage you to use fins and not just water shoes.  Fins help you float, and they make it much easier to get around.  Especially if you have to swim against a current, you will be much more effective with fins.
> 
> ...



Denise is 100% correct with her advice on safety.  Here on Kauai we have a lot of people (mainly tourists) who drown every year.  

And yes fins are a must.

If you need advice on where to snorkel just post.


----------



## sandesurf (Jul 29, 2009)

Aloha, 
We've rented from Snorkle Bob's before, and they were fine. Definitely go with the whole package. However, two weeks ago, on Kauai, we rented from Boss Frogs, and they were a little less ($7), a week cheaper. We also rented a boogie board, for $20 a week. Both, Bob's and Boss Frogs, will give you the mesh bag to carry the stuff around with.
We also took our water shoes, and used them. 
Another tip, wear old shoes, and bathing suits that you don't care much about. The red dirt on Kauai gets on everything, including the ocean. The white part of our bathing suits have an orange tint to them now.
Have a GREAT time!
Aloha


----------



## Werner (Jul 29, 2009)

Someone above mentioned renting chairs.  You can get a simple no-arm fabric seat-and-back folding chair with carry bag at Walmart for $6 or $7, with arms and cup holder for $9 or $10.  Why rent?  We use ours all over the island for two weeks and then give them to someone we see checking in while we're checking out.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 30, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> ...
> I strongly encourage you to use fins and not just water shoes.
> ...
> A good way to do it is to put your mask and snorkel on and then wade in until you are waist deep - then put your fins on...


Wouldn't snorkel without fins in most all cases for the resons that Denise mentioned...
Feet are useless for swimming without fins. 

Have your buddy provide support while putting on the fins.

Or ... Put your fins on at waters edge with your buddy and side step into the water...

Or, we usually float out out on our back and put our fins on, but that usually doesn't work as well without a BC and regulator...

Did anyone mention that you should snorlel with a buddy...
and that you should not try to swin to shore if you're caught in a rip current, but swim along the beach until out of the off-shore flow...

When you pick up your gear, have them show you how to clear your mask...

Have fun, be safe.


----------



## toby9116 (Jul 30, 2009)

We own all the gear but do like the extra baggage espesially with the airline baggage charges now in effect all I bring is my mask with corective lenses. We rent our gear from Snorkel Bobs every year. I also rent a chair so I have one along when my wife wants to stop and shop/whatever.


----------



## LODISCOLEE (Jul 30, 2009)

*Thanks to ALL*

I appreciate all the reply’s - I will be renting the WHOLE package mask, snorkel and fins ( not sure where - but leaning toward SB due to the other Island options) - I did see they give you a bag to transport so it will come in handy from beach to beach and such.  As for renting chairs and such - I will be waiting to see what Shearwater might have to borrow first.

*DeniseM* once again thanks on the list of beaches from your trip thread - I have a bunch of notes and plan on using them ( I will also heed your advise about the pool idea on practice to get comfy  - we have snorkeled before but it was a long time ago and the GF and I should get comfy at it again before hitting the waves. )

*Davetrina* - THANKS for the reminder on the BUDDY system - we will be keeping together - I learned that as a kid growing up in Tampa - lets just say it was DRILLED in by the P's and GP's !!!  And also for the reminder on the Rip currents - SAFTY FIRST !!!


----------



## daventrina (Jul 31, 2009)

LODISCOLEE said:


> ...( not sure where - but leaning toward SB due to the other Island options) ...


It would be interesting to ask them if you have to actually carry them from Island to Island or if you can turn them in on one Island and pick them up on the next...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 4, 2009)

I've rented from Snorkel Bob's, and after renting from them I decided to buy snorkeling gear from them.  I think they are excellent.

For the average rummy snorkeler their gear is quite good and the service is excellent.  When I bought their prices and quality of gear were easily the best I could find. Snorkel gear is one of those items for which a small step in quality returns a big benefit in enjoyment.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I've rented from Snorkel Bob's, and after renting from them I decided to buy snorkeling gear from them.  I think they are excellent.
> 
> For the average rummy snorkeler their gear is quite good and the service is excellent.  When I bought their prices and quality of gear were easily the best I could find. Snorkel gear is one of those items for which a small step in quality returns a big benefit in enjoyment.



Steve - I've been thinking about upgrading my gear.  Did you buy the Snorkel Bob brand of equipment, or something else?  I tried on their fins and the stiff plastic sides seemed too tight.  How helpful were they when you purchased or were they just trying to make a sale?  I really need to break down and buy a prescription mask.


----------



## jlr10 (Aug 5, 2009)

We rent from them, and I purchased my snorkel from them. (I still rent fins they are too big for me to pack.)  They were very helpful in finding me a mask that fit, as I have a small head and face.  They were always very helpful.  We rented an umbrella once for, I think $10, per week, but found we could have purchased one at the ABC store for about $8 (at that time.)  So on the next trip we just bought an umbrella.  If we are planning beach time in the future we will just purchase an umbrella and/or chair


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 5, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Steve - I've been thinking about upgrading my gear.  Did you buy the Snorkel Bob brand of equipment, or something else?  I tried on their fins and the stiff plastic sides seemed too tight.  How helpful were they when you purchased or were they just trying to make a sale?  I really need to break down and buy a prescription mask.



Denise - I purchased gear on-line. Since I made the purchase too close to our departure date for me to be confident the package would arrive before we departed, I arranged to pickup the gear at the store in Kapa'a.  That was also a bit more convenient, since I only had to pack the gear one-way.  A disadvantage is that because delievery was in Hawai'i I had to pay Hawai'i sales tax, which I wouldn't have had to pay had they shipped to me on the mainland.

I had used Snorkel Bob's gear before so I didn't have any worries about fit.  Had there been a problem I could have brought it back. I believe the website includes guarantees about fit for online orders.


----------



## Darlene (Aug 5, 2009)

We rented a RX mask for my son when he was young (before contacts), and Snorkel Bob's on Maui was great. We also got a snorkel trip for practically free.  Since we go to Hawaii about EOY we purchased our own equipment from Costco or Sams.  We have also bought mask from Wal-mart while in Hawaii that were a great bargain, and worked well.  
Good Luck and have fun!
Darlene


----------



## daventrina (Aug 6, 2009)

We buy a lot of our stuff from here:
http://www.leisurepro.com/Catalog.aspx?op=Info&Topic=Home

If you are going to use it a lot.... most experts will tell you to buy a good mask that fits well. 

After 15 years, we replaced these:
http://www.leisurepro.com/Prod/SWDM47.html $47.95
with these:
http://www.leisurepro.com/Prod/TBTM57.html 
 					$32.95
Think that it is the same mask with a different name....


----------



## jeg (Aug 13, 2009)

We purchased all our snorkel gear from Snorkel Bob's and pack it with us on all our sun and surf destinations. It's worth it to have everything fit. We always go to one of their locations when we're in Hawaii to get their list of snorkel sites for that particular island, and to ask about the water conditions for that day/week. If you are all planning on being in the water at the same time, I would also recommend buying a waterproof bag like "aqua pac" (comes in several sizes) to hold your car keys, driver's license, etc. I have one on a cord I wear around my neck while swimming. You DO NOT want to leave anything on the beach, and the car is not a great option either.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 14, 2009)

jeg said:


> ... You DO NOT want to leave anything on the beach, and the car is not a great option either.


Could be better off leaving it on the beach than in the car...

Didn't used to be that way


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 30, 2009)

We picked up our snorkel gear (purchased) this morning at Snorkel Bobs near Waikiki for $138 for the full set (savings of around $45 if fins, mask, snorkel and bag purchased separately.  Also got some defogger goop, teeshirt, "Reality Guide to Hawaii" (Snorkel Bob's personal writings and probably in answer to the successful "Revealed" series - - only very lame in his attempts at humor).  David opted for the "snorkel how to" DVD but we'll probably take it back and swap it for another book, now that we know what it is and that it will be more useful than a DVD (if only to give to my sisters who will be going to Kona with me next April).

We were happy with the purchase experience; we'll see how the gear does when we go snorkeling on Tuesday.


----------



## hibbert6 (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been to the Islands 3 times.  As I wear glasses, the first time I bought my own mask & snorkel before leaving to make sure it fit well, and fitted into the mask an old pair of glasses. When I went to rent fins at Snorkel Bobs, the guy saw my mask and said "No need, Dude!  We have corrective-lens masks for rent!"  

2nd time was my honeymoon. I took only my snorkel and fins, as I wanted to rent the C-L mask.  It was awesome.  The guy took one look at the thickness of my glasses lens and said "You're probably a 'plus 4'.  Try this one."  It was perfect.  The silicone edging (which didn't exist when I was a kid) is very soft and flexible and thus seals against the face much more easily than the old-fashioned masks of my youth.  Leakage was not a problem.

 My bride rented the most incredible snorkel I'd ever seen.  It had a purge valve which drains the water out automatically as you surface. But,as I considered myself an "experienced snorkeler", I used my own basic model.  I soon became exhausted from blowing the water out vertically.  The ocean puts water into the snorkel a lot more quickly than a swimming pool does! My wife didn't have to deal with that at all.

The 3rd time, we rented everything at Bob's. Cost a bit, but it enabled us to do everything carry-on.  I'm quite content with that!

Dave


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 20, 2010)

*Say no to Timeshare Tours*

Can't find it on the Web -  but the rental car magazine print ad from Snorkel Bob's for tour activites completely rips the Timeshare Tour Model -

*On that basis alone He Should Get 100 % of TUG'S business for tour booking.*

*When I get back home I will scan the print add*


----------

